

How to Hire a Great Web Designer, With Y Combinator’s Garry Tan - delrey
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/technology/article/how-to-hire-a-great-web-designer-with-y-combinators-garry-tan-jolie-odell

======
radley
Small tip: when you're 5-60 minutes away from San Francisco and still
recommend stuff like outsourcing design or using 99designs, you might not
actually attract "great" designers.

~~~
freddealmeida
yes, I agree. I would never out source our design (other than logo, print).
Design is absolutely strategic in nature.

------
jsherry
Link to apply for listing in Garry's directory:

[https://ycdesign.wufoo.com/forms/y-combinator-designer-
direc...](https://ycdesign.wufoo.com/forms/y-combinator-designer-directory/)

------
nolite
Where the hell can we get this list??

